# Listing stuff about members when they start a thread..



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2017)

I would like to see # posts, # of threads, so if there is a question about the "intent" of the thread, I can look up history to try and clarify any questions I may have...   like, "my smoker has uneven temps"...  I could look up what kind of smoker they have, maybe look up their pictures...  etc......

And their location needs to be visible on the thread header.....

And....  I'll think up more stuff....


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

I agree Dave, at least on the location part!
It's hard to give advice if you don't know the general location they are at.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

Maybe those things are coming, I know that the full version isn't installed yet.
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 9, 2017)

Yep.  That would be good
Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

Dave, we may be able to figure out how to show that information without having to click on anything but for now you can see it by clicking one time on any member's profile picture. I just clicked on yours..


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks Jeff....  noted and hopefully remembered....


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks Jeff, that's a good feature!

Al


----------

